# REVO SPS3, Big turbo and Labonte stage 2 kit questions



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

Setup MK4:
AWP 1.8
REVO SPS3
GT28RS
550cc
3.5FPR
EUROJET FMIC
I think that is all that is needed for the question I have..
I just purchased the Labonte Water/Meth kit with two nozzles (M3, M5) and the TB plate, the m3 nozzle will go into the TB plate and the m5 nozzle will be going into TB hose. Anyway my questions are regarding the software and tuning.
Does anyone have REVO SPS3 software and a water/Meth kit and know what you advanced the timing to? ie. 7,8,9? Any other adjustments that were done with the software? 
Tuning the Labonte kit; what does the majority of you all have the start dial on?(2.5-5) the second dial?(2.5-5)... I understand my setup will effect the correct adjustments but just wondering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the help


_Modified by gpips101 at 2:08 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Get the setup running solid before turning on the WAI. Then do a baseline log of the standard setup with the meth on. Then play with it slowly from there making small changes. Your logs will tell you what to set it to.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_Get the setup running solid before turning on the WAI. Then do a baseline log of the standard setup with the meth on. Then play with it slowly from there making small changes. Your logs will tell you what to set it to.

to continue what this guy said you want to log first to see where you need water meth to fix your knocking problems. me personally i installed my w/m kit and changed my revo to level 8 timing right away and started logging. then i set the turn on psi (i use a pressure switch for the w/m) right were i started seeing knock. not to hard. by the way revo sucks, i bet yould make an easy 20whp with uni or tapp. when i changed from revo550 to uni 830 it was like night and day both partial and full throttle. good luck, feel free to pm me if need any help.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_
to continue what this guy said you want to log first to see where you need water meth to fix your knocking problems. me personally i installed my w/m kit and changed my revo to level 8 timing right away and started logging. then i set the turn on psi (i use a pressure switch for the w/m) right were i started seeing knock. not to hard. by the way revo sucks, i bet yould make an easy 20whp with uni or tapp. when i changed from revo550 to uni 830 it was like night and day both partial and full throttle. good luck, feel free to pm me if need any help.

thanks for all the info and help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have had a feeling about revo being the suck, they originally had me on a 480cc map until i couldn't take the problems i kept on having anymore and then called and yelled at them.. they then turned the conversation around on me saying it was my fault that i was running that program for my setup and they would have never recommended that map for me.. funny that's what they originally did recommend... way to take responsiblity for your actions


----------

